# Is separation the only option?



## dilemma2 (Jan 8, 2012)

hi all, i am new to this forum. Had a very heated argument with my hubby and thinking of separation all because of his family. It all started 19years back when we were dating. His mum did not like me in the very beginning and has objected us dating. well, one thing lead to another, we got married after 9years of dating. things werent so smooth when we had family outings. I used to hate them but now even more until i cannot stand being in the same room as them. His mum has always show favors to his sisters and worst still, she got a new rich son-in-law now. anyone has similar experiences which can share with me? I am not sure if this is the right path to take. my hubby has been good to me and my family. cant think anymore....is this a stupid decision? pls help if can.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Do you have children?

How is your marriage... before you get any advice about separation I think you need to tell us about your marriage.


----------



## dilemma2 (Jan 8, 2012)

hi, we do not have any kids, had went thru 3 ivfs... the last one was ectopic. Maybe i am undergoing an emotional patch. our marriage was no roller-coaster, jus any regular marriage. work and play, ups and downs at times but no major hiccups. i would say if there are no family gatherings, we are pretty much very happy in our own little world. sometimes jus think that he is not sensitive towards my feelings when it comes to the issues with his family.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't think that leaving a pretty good marriage because of inlaws is a good idea. Instead it sounds like you need more tools to handle the inlaws.

Can you give some examples of the things that they do that bother you so much?


----------

